# Colorado fires



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone here in CO? Hope everyone's safe from the big fires out there. The situation looks pretty grim in some places.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's REAL bad on the west side of Colorado Springs and up towards Woodland Park. I was watching the fire just roar through a neighborhood within two hours tonight, and I can see the orange glow of the fires from where I am 60 miles north. It's absolutely surreal. I don't know if there are any large scalers in that neck of the woods or not. I think most of the LS guys down there are on the east side of town up in the Black Forest area, or down in Pueblo, about 45 miles south. 

Pat Haward (GR's former horticultural editor) lives up in the High Park Fire area west of Fort Collins, but I don't know where, exactly. 

Matt (San Juan) is down in Bayfield, outside of Durango, but says the fires are far enough away from him and he's got a decent fire break in the way of the Missionary Ridge burn area from a few years ago between him and the fires. 

If any of y'all know any rain dances, we could sure use some help in that regard. Anything to counter these 105-degree temps we're having. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

My brother-in-law's house is in West Colorado Springs, just east of W. Woodmen Rd. According to the fire map I'm looking at online, the fire is within about two blocks from his place.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We closed our Co. Springs store yesterday due to the heat and smoke, the fire was not far away. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Info below was gathered from George's visit to the chat room at one time. 

I show "GnTRailroad" George lives in Denver. 

I don't have any specifics as to where in the Denver area though.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

In southwest Colorado there was a lot of lighting last night, but little rain to go with it. I'm hearing lots of fire reports on my scanner today (one was just named the Goose fire). Forest service crews are super busy trying to get to all the lighting strike fires before they get out of control. Ugg, just when things seemed like they couldn't get worse. 

Just heard that Silverton cancelled their 4th of July fireworks show due to extreme fire conditions. No cancellation yet on our local show at Vallecito lake.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Del Tapporo (G-Scale Graphics) lives up in Ft. Collins, where I believe there's also been a lot of fire. Del, can you check in and let us know you're okay?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Denver's about 60 miles north of the Springs (Waldo Canyon fire), 60 miles south of Ft. Collins (High Park fire), and 30 miles southwest of Bolder (Flagstaff fire). So we're well clear of the danger here. The High Park fire is actually centered about 20 miles west of the city where Del lives, so he's out of danger as well. That fire is in mop-up, and the evacuees are expected to be able to return within 48 hours. 

Later, 

K


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Several members of our club live in the Ft. Collins area, including some up in the foothills. At least two families have had to evacuate, although one was able to return in just the last day or so... no damage to their place or the surrounding vegetation but the conditions were such that before containment lines were established, they could have lost it all. Pat Hayward is outside of the evacuation areas. Another member in the Red Feather Lakes area is either on standby or on his way out. Del is far from the actual fire zone. All of us have shared in breathing the smoke. Three consecutive days in the 100º+ range, with extremely dry conditions and gusty winds, have made the entire Front Range a tinderbox. And there's a lot of summer left.....


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Having been through a fire like we're seeing in Colorado...and having been evacuated, my heart goes out to everyone involved.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Are any of the narrow gauge lines in danger? 

I've been checking the conditions in CO Springs, so far it looks like they haven't had the high winds like last night.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ray Dunakin on 27 Jun 2012 10:43 PM 
Are any of the narrow gauge lines in danger? 

Durango & Silverton is running normally. Cumbres & Toltec is also operating normally.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Who was it who got burned out some years ago in a CA wildfire?


----------

